# Tilapia left out on counter overnight



## QSis (Feb 27, 2007)

It was frozen last night, and this morning, it wasn't.  Still on the cool-ish side, though.

Is there anyone out there who would say, "Ah, go ahead, it'll be fine!" ?

Lee


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 27, 2007)

Not me!  I'd be tossing it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 27, 2007)

I would give it a "smell test"...if it passed I would wash it off with tap water and go for it...However any hint of 'smell' I would do as ChefJune said...toss it...Going from frozen solid to still cold this AM...it's a close call. Just be cautious!


----------



## college_cook (Feb 27, 2007)

If you do decide do go for it, make sure it is fully cooked.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 27, 2007)

the cost conscious home cook says cook it well and use it in a chowder, dip or spread if you like less done fish for an entree.  BUt the pro chef says too many possibilities for bugs and nasties.  don't even give it to the cat.  If you are planting corn, burry it with the seed, if not, burry it in the trash.  Unless you caught it cleaned it fileted it and know it's history, you don't know the bugs that could be on it.  WHy chance illness for a few bucks of fish?


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 27, 2007)

The Tilapia that I purchase in Illinois comes in a sealed heavy plastic bag and the weight and amount varies.  You said it was cool-ish and I don't know if you were referring to the plastic wrapping or the fish.  When something like this happens, you can open the bag, put a thermometer in and check the actual temperature.  You live in a cold climate (MA) and thawing takes more time during the winter season.  
   Like all have said, if there is the least bit of doubt, then toss the fish.  "Least bit of doubt" is when you ask is this okay?


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 27, 2007)

To me if the fish itself still felt cool I would use it, this has happened to me too with other meat.  Now if it was warm at all -No way - pitch.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree with Barb L. here.  If the product still felt cool (& overnight isn't really that big a deal), I'd definitely cook it.  This sort of thing has happened to me too with other types of fish, & it's been fine.

But again - it's completely up to you.  This is sort of a personal call.


----------



## GB (Feb 27, 2007)

I would toss it. Why take the chance?


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 27, 2007)

If it was frozen last night, I most likely use it, but smell it before. Fish is actually lot more forgiving than meat or chicken.


----------



## Spiritboxer (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd toss it but that's just me. I don't roll the dice with my health anymore as I've found they come up snake eyes more often than not.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 27, 2007)

Rinse it. Smell it. If it smells OK, use it. Coolish counts.


----------



## attie (Feb 27, 2007)

Yep, go for it if it smells OK, must be cool weather over your way


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 27, 2007)

Smell will tell you nothing.  you can still get serious food poisoning.

FWIW, fish should never be defrosted on the counter -- only in the fridge of under cold running water.

If you've ever had food poisoning from bad fish, you _know_ you don't want that again.  The money be da&ned!  Have pasta with tomato sauce instead...


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 27, 2007)

oh oh oh....I hope no one says that to you!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd definitely toss it and eat PB & J if I had to.  Smell or not, it's not worth taking a chance on getting really, really sick.


----------



## QSis (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, thanks for the input everyone!

My heart (and my frugal grandmother's teachings) went with those who said "go for it".

But, my mind (and worry) uncharacteristically won this time, and I tossed the $3/lb tilapia and got the $9/lb haddock.  

pffft

It was delicious.  Better be.

Lee


----------



## zardiw (Mar 4, 2007)

As long as air is getting to it, I wouldn't worry. How do you think they make dried fish/jerky. I'd rinse it just to be safe though. Meat/fish is always sterile on the inside..it's the outside you gotta worry about, especially if air isn't getting to it, and it's moist.................z


----------



## QSis (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, z, I don't know about air getting to it.  Each filet was in it's own sealed little packet.

It's long gone, but thank you for the reply!

Lee


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2007)

zardiw said:
			
		

> As long as air is getting to it, I wouldn't worry. How do you think they make dried fish/jerky. I'd rinse it just to be safe though. Meat/fish is always sterile on the inside..it's the outside you gotta worry about, especially if air isn't getting to it, and it's moist.................z


This is very dangerous advice.  Jerky is made under controlled conditions and it is not just left out on a counter. How do you think fish spoils?

Rinsing it would do nothing. Dip your hands in something dirty then rinse them. Think they are clean? Guess again. You might have washed off any visible dirt, but without soap that is all you did.


----------



## Essiebunny (Mar 4, 2007)

Toss it!!!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 4, 2007)

When it doubt throw it out!


----------

